# Harbor Freight shears



## DougE (Nov 19, 2021)

When I was at Harbor Freight getting a welding blanket to insulate my pellet grill, I picked up this pair of stainless steel shears. I think they will be perfect for spatchcock chicken/turkey.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks like they should split the bird quite handily!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2021)

Your pup looks real nervous in that picture. I'm not sure he/she likes the looks of those shears.

Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm sure those shears will cut nicely though the rib bones but a pair of poultry shears would be better. The blade is curved which gives you more leverage and keeps your hand out of the cavity a little more as well as they come apart for proper sanitizing. Something to keep in mind for others looking for a similar item.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 20, 2021)

Just got done spatching a turkey and getting it on the smoker. I like poultry shears because they are a little longer. Better leverage. What you got will work just fine though


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 20, 2021)

Let me know how they work. I am looking f or some shears.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 20, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Let me know how they work. I am looking f or some shears.


Hair cut time?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2021)

Gotta nip his nose . Been rooting in the yard again .


----------



## DougE (Nov 20, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I'm sure those shears will cut nicely though the rib bones but a pair of poultry shears would be better. The blade is curved which gives you more leverage and keeps your hand out of the cavity a little more as well as they come apart for proper sanitizing. Something to keep in mind for others looking for a similar item.


I have poultry shears. They work fine on chicken, but have a hard time with turkey. The HF shears can easily be taken apart for cleaning.


----------



## DougE (Nov 20, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Your pup looks real nervous in that picture. I'm not sure he/she likes the looks of those shears.
> 
> Chris


Lol. I think she was after a mouse. I got one running around my shop that I haven't managed to catch yet.


----------



## DougE (Nov 20, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Let me know how they work. I am looking f or some shears.


I'll give a review in a few days. Several of the reviewers on Harbor Freight bought these to use as poultry shears and were happy with them.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2021)

DougE said:


> I think she was after a mouse. I got one running around my shop that I haven't managed to catch yet.


I've got one in the garage . 
Best mouse trap around right here . Problem is she eats the damn things .


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 20, 2021)

DougE said:


> Lol. I think she was after a mouse. I got one running around my shop that I haven't managed to catch yet.


LOL. My daughter's cat would occasionally catch a mouse and bring it inside thru the dog door, only to drop it (still alive) on the kitchen floor. Her dog would go nuts and quickly kill it, then growl at the stupid cat for bringing it inside.  They did not like one another.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 20, 2021)

As a couple of other folk advised.  Get a real set of poultry shears with curved blades for better handling and leverage and finally make sure it comes apart for thorough and easy cleaning.

I believe this is the set I have.


----------



## DougE (Nov 20, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> As a couple of other folk advised.  Get a real set of poultry shears with curved blades for better handling and leverage and finally make sure it comes apart for thorough and easy cleaning.
> 
> I believe this is the set I have.





DougE said:


> I have poultry shears. They work fine on chicken, but have a hard time with turkey. The HF shears can easily be taken apart for cleaning.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2021)

I bought a couple of these when Woodcraft had them on sale.






Haven't used them yet on food. But the set I use at work are great for cutting all types of things.
Clauss Clauss 8" Titanium Bonded Workbench™ Snip with Sheath - Home and Industrial Knives (claussco.com)

I also have this. Felco 2







Not my picture. They are in the garage. And I didn't feel like going to get them. These I've used on bone. Cuts like butter. And are very high quality. Easy to take a part to clean. And the blade is replaceable. But they are $$


----------



## DougE (Nov 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Not my picture. They are in the garage. And I didn't feel like going to get them. These I've used on bone. Cuts like butter. And are very high quality. Easy to take a part to clean. And the blade is replaceable. But they are $$


Felco pruners are well worth the money for someone like me who used almost every day. I'm no longer an arborist due to injuries, but I have a pair that is at least 25 years old and the blade is original. These things last forever if not abused. I have thought about using them on food, but haven't.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2021)

DougE said:


> Felco pruners are well worth the money for someone like me who used almost every day. I'm no longer an arborist due to injuries, but I have a pair that is at least 25 years old and the blade is original. These things last forever if not abused. I have thought about using them on food, but haven't.



Yes they are. I love  mine. And I have spare blades for them. I've used them to cut chicken wings and spatch cocked chickens. They never stood a chance. They cut through with very little effort. Almost like trimming a large branch!


----------



## DougE (Nov 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yes they are. I love  mine. And I have spare blades for them. I've used them to cut chicken wings and spatch cocked chickens. They never stood a chance. They cut through with very little effort. Almost like trimming a large branch!


If these shears I just got don't work out, I may just buy another set of pruners dedicated to kitchen use.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2021)

DougE said:


> If these shears I just got don't work out, I may just buy another set of pruners dedicated to kitchen use.



Give those a try. The hooked blade does make it easier. You don't have to worry about the bone "walking away" so much.


----------



## DougE (Nov 22, 2021)

Yea, y'all can have your poultry shears. These suckers whooped the backbone out of this turkey like it wasn't even there. You can keep them on an upward angle enough to keep your hand out of the cavity and they work fine. This bird was even partially frozen when I fabricated it.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice . I knew they would work .


----------



## DougE (Nov 22, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . I knew they would work .


Don't ya just love it when a tool not meant for a job works better than the ones designed to do the job?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2021)

Exactly . I did metal stud and drywall construction for 30 years . I do all kinds of things with right handed snips .


----------



## DougE (Nov 29, 2021)

Cleaning ... pop spring out from between handles, remove nut holding blades together, sanitize and reassemble. Easy peasy! Best pair of shears I ever took to a turkey, and I have done a lot of spatchcock turkey.


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m a fan of shears for processing game birds but for spatchcocking I just whip out grandma’s old cleaver.  But I get it, whatever works


----------

